# Has anyone ever tried Bikram yoga??



## mizzTruLe (Sep 15, 2006)

hey guys..just wonderin if anyone has ever tried doing Bikram yoga.  For those of you who dont know what it is.. basically it's yoga but they use different posing techniques and everything is done in a heated room 90-110 degrees i believe, so you're sweating your ass off even tho you're not doing any rigorous excercise.   I'm going to a class this weekend..they charge 16 bucks at the door and 50 bucks a month with unlimited classes.  I wanted to know if doing this bikram yoga actually helps you lose weight. Since i hate cardio excercise, i thought i might try this out..


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 15, 2006)

yes ive been doing various forms of yoga for 5 years
i did birkham yoga while i was living in san fran

basically the principal behind the heat is that you sweat out all the toxic chemicalls in your body 
they usually burn coals around the room sometimes with incense 

it also allows you to get deeper into your pose and stretch more atleast thats what ive found in my experience. 

The price is ALOT more costly them regular yoga classes though and most birkham yoga teachers will make you take a min of 4 classes a week. So u got a really good deal!

Yoga is not a cardio excerise even with the heat. Birkham can make you loose more water weight but they also make you drink while your taking the class and for 2 hours after your supposta sip a certain ammount of water. 

Their are other speacialized forms of yoga one that i have tryed i dont know the exact name of it but you almost dance while doing the yoga very wierd and fun.


----------



## ben (Sep 15, 2006)

50 bucks is cheap for a monthly pass, in vancouver bc it's around 150!

*they also make you drink while your taking the class*

i was told that if i was hydrated that i would be able to make it through the class w/o drinking water! after that day i never brought a bottle into class with me :0)


----------

